# New Servers Running



## Tazmo (Jul 21, 2009)

In a followup to the last message of intermittent outages, I can now finally tell you that we have replaced the old servers with brand new super powerful ones that should keep the forums running fast from now and in to the foreseeable future... unless we should manage to hit a bigger than expected growth spurt ! So, hopefully you are noticing things running faster, and not experiencing any outages.  Who knows, search might even work soon *glares at Mbxx*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I wonder what other good stuff could happen, me being Mod?  :amazed


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 21, 2009)

That's good to hear.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2009)

I came at the sight of this thread


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## Taco (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually noticed it's going a bit slower than before.


----------



## Felt (Jul 21, 2009)

i heard something about the search


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy shit


Tazmo changed his avatar


----------



## Felt (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey its Geg.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 21, 2009)

hey tazmo, rep meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Taco (Jul 21, 2009)

Ryan said:


> rep meeeeeeeeeeeeee



Negged.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm talking to my friend Tazmo, what's your problem?


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 21, 2009)

I jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, Tazmo, you're the best. pek


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 21, 2009)

*glares at Mbxx*

I like this trend.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 21, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> One serv got replaced, not alot... and that was due the hardware issues the last days.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 21, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> Who knows, search might even work soon *glares at Mbxx*



Oh Tazmo you outrageous lass.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 21, 2009)

Tazmo gets a lot of attention doesn't he.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jul 21, 2009)

I Thought Downtime Was Due To Database Problem. Hmmm, Forum Sure Is Running Alot Faster Now. ^^


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 21, 2009)

*Just Dance.*


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh I thought there were back up problems D:
Guess i saved all the pictures from the naughty pictures thread for nothing 
/deletes


----------



## DarkBD337 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> we have replaced the old servers with brand new super powerful ones



i lol'd, how much more powerful could ya get?


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2009)

CHOUJI RUNS ON DUNKIN


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

Mbxx X Tazmo is canon.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 21, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> In a followup to the last message of intermittent outages, I can now finally tell you that we have replaced the old servers with brand new super powerful ones that should keep the forums running fast from now and in to the foreseeable future... unless we should manage to hit a bigger than expected growth spurt ! So, hopefully you are noticing things running faster, and not experiencing any outages.  Who knows, search might even work soon *glares at Mbxx*



Job well done, now you only need to fix the akatsuki skin images directory and it will be perfect!


----------



## Mobius (Jul 21, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Job well done, now you only need to fix the akatsuki skin images directory and it will be perfect!



Nah, that'll never happen. Not in our lifetimes.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL we can dream


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

DarkBD337 said:


> i lol'd, how much more powerful could ya get?


 
 Newer processor, 12GB DDR3 RAM over 8GB DDR2.



Dave said:


> CHOUJI RUNS ON DUNKIN



 That he does!




Chuck Norris said:


> Job well done, now you only need to fix the akatsuki skin images directory and it will be perfect!



I tried, but nobody would send me the images to upload when I asked.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks <3.



Tazmo said:


> I tried, but nobody would send me the images to upload when I asked.



Really?

Alright, I'll ask Heero to get them do you. And if he doesn't ask them, I'll ask the forum. Someone has to have them lol.

Only problem is how do we get to you?


In before you don't respond 

EDIT: Oh wait, I can always make a thread in SCR.

Yeah, so we'll get those to you. 

Thanks again for the new servers.

Chouji rocks btw.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2009)

If the new servers can afford it can we get the 'Currently active users viewing this thread' feature back? I mees dat. :<


----------



## pengiranijam (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Tazmo for bringing up new server, I can load even faster than before...


----------



## Garfield (Jul 22, 2009)

Raiden said:


> In before you don't respond
> [...]
> 
> Chouji rocks btw.



 Nice touch there

*glares at mbxx*

Didn't Schroomsnight post a thread saying the search indices were updated recently by mbxx in exchange for the Akatsuki skin images? I thought that was because those images were going to get hosted on the server from now on to avoid things like what happened.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 22, 2009)

and we still has dutch ads  

or german.


----------



## Taco (Jul 22, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> and we still has dutch ads
> 
> or german.



You have ads?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Migooki (Jul 22, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> Newer processor, 12GB DDR3 RAM over 8GB DDR2.



That's pretty powerful. How many boxes were upgraded? And how many servers are running here if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Job well done, now you only need to fix the akatsuki skin images directory and it will be perfect!



I'm using the akatsuki sin. 

Good thing you got it sorted out. Great work guys.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave said:


> CHOUJI RUNS ON DUNKIN


I thought Dunkin ran on Chouji.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 22, 2009)

... We'll see.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Morphine said:


> I'm using the akatsuki sin.
> 
> Good thing you got it sorted out. Great work guys.



 Does it really work, now? As I haven't done anything... 

Unless you mean "Great work" for having a better server now


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2009)

no it doesnt work yet


----------



## Garfield (Jul 22, 2009)

It works if you adblock all images


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

adee said:


> It works if you adblock all images


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2009)

adee said:


> It works if you adblock all images



It too muchh pain and u are losing some pics which would have been there


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> It too muchh pain and u are losing some pics which would have been there


I wonder which one's those are.


----------



## Felt (Jul 22, 2009)

You need to fix the Chouji skin aswell.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 22, 2009)

that sounds awesome

lets see how fast it is


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I wonder which one's those are.



I know those pics dont matter much ... but still it feels incomplete


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 22, 2009)

I miss the KoR skin, where'd it go?


----------



## Ripcat (Jul 22, 2009)

well at least everything is all running fine


----------



## Major (Jul 22, 2009)

adee said:


> It works if you adblock all images


 I'd much rather vote for the no skin option, than go through that effort. ><

Oh and happy about the new servers.

Thx <33


----------



## RivFader (Jul 22, 2009)

New servers =


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 22, 2009)

No more Downtime!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay for it being fixed


----------



## Kairi (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats for fixing it Taz & Mbxx.
I'm glad we don't have anymore server problems ;D
I also think we should have some more skins, but its my opinion <3


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering why NF was down randomly the past days. Nice to hear we have a new server now, very awesome.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 22, 2009)

As for those who want to use the Akatsuki skin, you can still do this if you are member of the 'No Skin' group. If you enable it then, it'll show without the annoying nonexistent images.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, skins are nice. Hopefully someone will send me the Akatsuki skin images *hint hint* so that I can upload them to our servers. People have also been wanting to make Bleach and One Piece skins, so if someone does I'll be happy to add them, too! We may be adding a new default skin in the near future, along with some new features that are in the preliminary planning stage!


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 22, 2009)

Ummm, I believe Mbxx already came and collected those. Check around the HR. There might be a zip with them? I don't know...


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, Mbxx wouldn't be so tardy in fixing it!


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 22, 2009)

Check these I believe:

Megauplaod
Megauplaod


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> Yes, skins are nice. Hopefully someone will send me the Akatsuki skin images *hint hint* so that I can upload them to our servers. People have also been wanting to make Bleach and One Piece skins, so if someone does I'll be happy to add them, too! We may be adding a new default skin in the near future, along with some new features that are in the preliminary planning stage!



Bleach and One Piece skins are a good idea.
With Naruto I see the end of the Manga coming closer and at some point NF needs fresh air to keep it running at the current state of activity.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I'm totally the one who uploaded those few images 

D'oh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> Yes, skins are nice. Hopefully someone will send me the Akatsuki skin images *hint hint* so that I can upload them to our servers. People have also been wanting to make Bleach and One Piece skins, so if someone does I'll be happy to add them, too! We may be adding a new default skin in the near future, along with some new features that are in the preliminary planning stage!


Is this official recognition of the concept of having a contest to make new skins and stuff? 

(seriously been wanting a green Gai/Lee one for a while)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2009)

You know why I went to the problem of finding all those Tazmo? Because Mbxx promised that if someone did, the Search Engine would be 'fixed for good'. And already it's broken again (unless the last time someone said 'Naruto' was the 4th of July).


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Well... if it wasn't the Naruto Forums I wouldn't totally discount that possibility! Hopefully it will be fixed, apparently the problem is that it's really hard on the server to read through 18 million posts every time it wants to index them.

Though Google indexes us every day, so you could Google anything


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe you, but there are notably larger and more active Forums out there that manage to have a perfectly working search engine just fine. Plus it would be a bit cheeky to ask for that stuff with the promise of fixing it if it isn't going to happen.

It's only annoying because we're often completely left in the dark as to what's going to happen with the place. It took over half a year to even get any sort of reply after frequent requests to fix it, and that's just because you were roaming yourself.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Check these I believe:
> 
> Rakan even asked if "the look is to match Negi."
> Rakan even asked if "the look is to match Negi."



You're such a tease.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Sure, just drop bombshells like "New Skin" and "New servers" when I get banned

But yeah, Green Beast of Konoha skin next please.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 30, 2009)

These new servers suck.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is this official recognition of the concept of having a contest to make new skins and stuff?
> 
> (seriously been wanting a green Gai/Lee one for a while)



Why a contest?

It would really suck if someone went through the trouble of making a skin and then got rejected  .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Why a contest?
> 
> It would really suck if someone went through the trouble of making a skin and then got rejected  .


a skin might give a lot of work 

i would try to make one though, just for the hell of it


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you have Dreamweaver and skin creating experience Jeanne?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 30, 2009)

nope, but i can learn 

now i worry more about template, and stuff


----------



## Migooki (Jul 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Why a contest?
> 
> It would really suck if someone went through the trouble of making a skin and then got rejected  .



That's what competitions are about. To get rejected. lol


----------



## Migooki (Jul 30, 2009)

By the way, it appears that the SQL service is lagging pretty bad. I've been getting the DB error for quite a while now.


----------



## master bruce (Jul 30, 2009)

I was getting that error last week.

anyway,

i hear there are new skins coming.


----------



## snoph (Jul 30, 2009)

The burgers are ready sir.

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2009)

Sophie said:


> That's what competitions are about. To get rejected. lol



XDDD

I know, but I've worked with two separate people who tried to make skins, one succeeded and the other one didn't. It would really suck to put hours and hours into making the skin, lose, and then have all your work just fade with everything else.

Besides, not a lot of people on the forum know how to actually make one :/

They're already good skin makers out there. There's Mugen, Heero. We're better off just asking them instead of creating a competition that would be filled with comments like, "Uh...I can't really do anything skin related, but good luck to all of you guys!"


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2009)

Great new servers

Oh wait


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2009)

So, this is what caused the raid?


----------



## Dave (Jul 30, 2009)

sure is running smoothly in here


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, these new servers suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn you, Tazmo. What did you do, load Windows ME on these things?!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

FUCK U TAZMO U CHEAPSKATE friend STOP RUINING MY ALREADY CRAPPY DAY


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2009)

lol such awesome servers, i am most grateful


----------



## Cirus (Aug 4, 2009)

If this is what we get with the new servers then Tazmo should return them and ask for his money back.


----------



## Sen (Aug 4, 2009)

Hopefully the new servers will be fixed soon, NF is so irritating these days


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still getting problems with the forum not updating.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

holy shit it's Tazmo 

well hope these work better


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok now it's running fine.

You're lucky...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

working for meh 


can finally stop....


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol, you got a "doubt that", and everything was fixed.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> Doubt that.


I beg to differ, I'm still having issues with the page updating.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 5, 2009)

Well do as he says above.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't do what I can't understand. What server IP, who's server IP, how do I obtain the server IP?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

you already have a server IP, i forgot how you check it though


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

Disregard that, it's working now. Same thing like Hollie


----------



## Elle (Aug 5, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> So. We did some updates and changed a network card. I got a little problem with one thing. Likely its fixed now. Problem is, new hardware is not so good supported by linux.



Not overjoyed to hear this :/.

The refresh issue was still a problem this morning until I used the Firefox workaround, provided here.


----------



## Elle (Aug 5, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> If there is a problem, give me the server ip and i check.
> 
> It issue wasn?t caching. The issue were network dropouts the last days without any problem itself. Its likely the hardware might been too new and the network card drive too unstable.
> 
> I hope thats corrected now.



PM'd you my IP address.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## Elle (Aug 5, 2009)

The refresh problem appears to be resolved for me - thanks.


----------



## Migooki (Aug 5, 2009)

Ever thought about setting up some mirrors for the domain? Seeing as it's running by several servers, it might be a very good thing to do. Maybe it won't help out with the current issue but it's a nice feature for whenever users gain a DB error. Not only that but faster page loading times would be a nice help for many of us (especially those with capped, or very low/limited b/w). Maybe set up mirrors without ads?


----------



## My Melody (Sep 17, 2009)

i also think the forum is running alot faster now...


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

How would you notice? We got these servers before you joined.


----------



## Harlita (Sep 17, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> We are talking about a extremly large database. Its not possible to mirror these things in real time.


 

Virtualization accomplishes it just fine. And yes, I can comprehend the size of the db's you are dealing with.

Don't tell me you guys haven't considered how other large sites with massive databases are able to do it.


Or when you said, "Its not possible" did you mean, "Its not possible for us with our current limitations"...?


Since I assume you are running linux you should at least check out VirtualBox or VMWare.  If you were to cluster the db's, you could easily virtualize the front end and have a consistently high rate of site resolution.

amirite.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, I don't even think all the servers run the same OS.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2009)

No 404 OMG YAYZ!

Linux Ftw


----------



## Ral (Sep 18, 2009)

Harlita said:


> Virtualization accomplishes it just fine. And yes, I can comprehend the size of the db's you are dealing with.
> 
> Don't tell me you guys haven't considered how other large sites with massive databases are able to do it.
> 
> ...



You is rite. 

Nice Turtle by the way Harley.


----------



## IronhideFire99 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cooooool? Lol.


----------



## OtakuIsCool (Nov 11, 2009)

It Rocks!!!!!


----------



## pirato (Jul 28, 2011)

cooool! awesome!


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 29, 2011)

pirato said:


> cooool! awesome!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 29, 2011)

^ He wanted some graphics made in a shop with a 20-post minimum, so he spammed up the joint. I was too lazy to care but apparently some other mods deleted a few of his posts, knocking him down to 15. Heh.


----------



## Ral (Jul 30, 2011)

That's no way to boost up your post count!


----------

